# Would like some info on turbocharging



## Guest (Jun 20, 2002)

I got a 96 200sx SER with the SR20DE. I have most of the Naturally Aspirated mods done, custom exhaust, hotshot header, Place Racing CAI, JWT Cams, Clutchmaster Stage 3, saving the ECU upgrade for when I decide on turbo and was wondering what the best way to go about in getting a turbo. What parts would I need to get if I weren't going to buy a kit, what price range would I be looking at, and what parts would I need to switch out of what I have already.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2002)

There's too many variables to answer those questions. There are a lot of possibilities. The price range would depend entirely on the parts you buy, the turbo would depend on how fast you want to go.

I think you might want to come at this from another perspective: Decide what you want first. Decide how fast you want your car, decide how much you want to pay, decide how streetable you want it, that sort of thing. When you know all those things, we can help you narrow down your options.

it's pretty wide open right now... you can spend a few thousand or you can spend $20,000. It all depends on what you want.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2002)

well let's see here. 

I would like to try and get around 250-300hp out of the turbo, I dunno around $2000-$3000 I could spend, would like to keep the maximum amount of parts I have gotten so far so I don't feel like I wasted money. Streetable wise it's my daily driver so it can't be full out race turbo but I live in FL so not really a big deal about not being street legal. 

I read the most recent article in SCC about choosing a turbo was thinking somewhere along the lines of a t3.


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

you can get a cast manifold pretty cheap, and a t3 would do you for about 250-300whp respectfully. get the jwt ecu upgrade, for the dollar that is your best bet. you should be able to get a downpipe from sr20development without a problem. 

or you can get a gti-r manifold and t28 turbo. and do the ecu from jwt as well. you can find a gti-r manifold and t28 pretty regularly in a classified page on one of the sr20 forums. with my gti-r and t28 i made 324whp and 328ft/tq.

i think it would be wise to do a mild injector upgrade to keep from detonation in your warm climate in fl. cause i know it is alot like maryland hot and too damn humid!!! well there are two options up front and at a rather low cost.

good luck


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2002)

Thanks for info.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2002)

Also, just for clarification - you have to do an injector upgrade. Stock injectors will NOT provide enough fuel for that much HP. Also, getting bigger injectors has nothing to do with preventing detonation. Detonation is caused by too much heat in the conbustion chamber, not a lack of fuel. The JWT ECU can be programmed for your specific injectors so that they don't run too rich or too lean. Then it will be up to you to make sure your engine temps don't get too hot. 

Ways you can prevent detonation: Higher octane fuel, less boost, better/more efficient intercooler, water injection, less ignition timing. Bigger injectors won't prevent detonation, they'll simply prevent you from running lean, assuming your ECU is programmed for them.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

you will need to change your MAF as well since the stock one will max out.


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

You can use an FTF or JWT Fuel rail along with some 444 GTIR Injectors or some 50# Injectors from Ben B who is selling them for 65 each, thats 250 dollars. Not a bad deal really. You can get a 300zx MAF for real cheap over at twinturbo.net or in the classifieds. You can get a GTIR Manfiold for 250 brand new from Nismo I believe, you just need to weld a T3 flange on it. You can get a T3 with an Internal Gate but I hate internal gates. I would go with the Tial 35mm for 225 at Roadraceengineering.com. The possibilities are limitless. Oh Dont get a Starion intercooler those things suck monkey nuttz get a real core. I hear forge makes a good unit for a decent price, and I know Protech is coming out with a Intercooler set up. just FYI


----------

